# Insert Address Bar



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I don't know if it possible but i imagine it is and it will probably be very simple but i dont know how to do it.

I am wanting to put a text box in to my website that will allow you to type a URL in and press enter, the page will then go to that URL, So for example if i type "www.URL.co.uk" then the page will load the site.

Does anybody know the coding for this?

Thanks in advance

Jammysheep


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

If i understand you question correctly.....
You want a visitor to open another page over your page?

They can already do that by typing the address into the address bar in their browser.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

yer basically but i will have the new page opening in a frame.


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess you mean a table,

something like this.......

[TD]
*<?=$lang["target_url"]?>*
[/TD]
[TD]

[/TD]
[TD] [/TD]

Then add on the "submit button code
[/TR]


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, sorry i did not reply sooner i was in the middle of changing ISP and ended up with no internet for a bit longer than expected,


----------

